# Hello!



## E.McCahill (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello
I'm a student looking to start a little mouse collection of my own. Initially I'd like a couple of females as pets and once I'm more familiar with all the terms people use and learn the ins and outs of my new micey friends I'd be interested in breeding and eventually showing! I've never been too bad at dealing with dead mice having had a snake in the past but culling will be something I have to get used to. Still, that's in the distant future. Anyone with 2 females ready to go please get in touch  
Thanks!


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi there E, welcome to the forum  I'm Chris, a small-time Aussie breeder. Hope you have fun around here. 
Just for the record I consider culling a personal choice, not something that has to be done. I for example breed for pets and don't show from my fancies, so I let the mother raise as many mice as she has - they will naturally cull off a couple in the early stages if they have too many to handle. Of course things may change if I was breeding for show, but I would likely still let the mother raise all her babies and find pet homes for those who weren't top quality show mice. And now I'm rambling! *zooms off*


----------



## E.McCahill (Aug 29, 2011)

RebelWolfChris said:


> Hi there E, welcome to the forum  I'm Chris, a small-time Aussie breeder. Hope you have fun around here.
> Just for the record I consider culling a personal choice, not something that has to be done. I for example breed for pets and don't show from my fancies, so I let the mother raise as many mice as she has - they will naturally cull off a couple in the early stages if they have too many to handle. Of course things may change if I was breeding for show, but I would likely still let the mother raise all her babies and find pet homes for those who weren't top quality show mice. And now I'm rambling! *zooms off*


Hello Chris, thank you for the warm welcome and I actually enjoyed your 'ramble' . I can see the benefit of culling but like you say there are ways round it, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. I'm hardly an expert yet, who knows, I may never become good enough to show and only keep pets. Still, plenty of time to find out, I just can't wait to get my first ones, any tips on handling etc? I guess you'll know a lot about fancies by now and I'd love the insider tips.

p.s. I quoted your post because I didn't know how to reply directly, aside from the mice I'm also a total novice with forums. Good start hey!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome  Whereabouts are you from?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## E.McCahill (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm from Leicester and now own one silver buck!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hey! what did you name the little fella? hope he's not being a pain!


----------



## E.McCahill (Aug 29, 2011)

He's been good actually, named him Christopher! but he bit Alex  (serves him right for picking him up too roughly in my opinion..!) I've not had a problem with him though. He loves his little ball but I'll need to get him a wheel so he can exercise himself. He's an absolute pooing machine but I'm glad he's happy and healthy. Hope you don't miss him too much, has your other buck gone yet?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

- they do tend too poo a lot -means he's eating plenty :lol: I could never get his mother/step-mother to like running around in balls lol

you should get these type of wheel: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-Fly...Animals&var=&hash=item8010d988b2#ht_500wt_922

They are really safe and fairly silent.

The other buck is going to a friend who decided she wanted a pet as her hamster died a while back.

-his mother and step-mum are due to pop out new babes any day now :lol:


----------

